# Amplificadores en serie, de 30w rms



## eeprom_one (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola, desearia saber si puedo aumentar mi potencia de salida, conectando la salida de un amplificador stereo a la entrada de otro amplificador estereo y la salida de este a los altavoces.

en caso de afirmativa la respuesta por que entrada seria correcto meterla (menos phono cualquiera supongo)

Me daria esta conexion mucha distorsion?

saludos y gracias


----------



## psychatog (Dic 23, 2008)

NO! NO LO CONECTES!

No se puede, si haces eso le quemas la entrada al segundo amplificador. Y posiblemente la salida al primero ya que queda sin carga.


----------



## larrymono999 (Abr 3, 2009)

conecta en puente una entrada a masa y la otra normal y los 2 positivos al parlante

-_________________nota_____________________

(la salida q no pusiste a masa conectala al positivo del parlante)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2009)

eeprom_one dijo:
			
		

> Hola, desearia saber si puedo aumentar mi potencia de salida, conectando la salida de un amplificador stereo a la entrada de otro amplificador estereo y la salida de este a los altavoces.


No ganas nada, salvo distorsión, ya que la potencia entregada será la del segundo amplificador solamente.



> Me daria esta conexion mucha distorsion?


Estas alimentando el segundo amplificador con la distorsión del primero y a esta se suma la distorsión propia del segundo amplificador además de muy probables saturaciones.




			
				larrymono999 dijo:
			
		

> conecta en puente *una entrada a masa* y la otra normal y los 2 positivos al parlante


Eso anula un canal.



> -_________________nota_____________________
> 
> (*la salida q no pusiste a masa* conectala al positivo del parlante)


Si pusiste una salida a masa hiciste un cortocircuito.

¿ Donde se invierte la fase de la señal para lograr el efecto "Puente" ?
Suponiendo que dices de conectar la entrada al segundo amplificador a la salida del primero ¿ Como sabes que este invierte la señal ?
¿ Como sabes que los amplificador son capaces de trabajar en puente sin quemarse ?
¿ Como sabes que el amplificador no es con IC´S que ya están en salida "Puente" ?, si lo haces en este caso se quema TODO

Son demasiadas dudas


----------



## larrymono999 (Abr 3, 2009)

ajam uno no sabe lo q el tiene una pregunta se conectan en paralelo las salidas?

x q ?

gracias!

1 pregunta mas q estudiaste fogonzalo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2009)

larrymono999 dijo:
			
		

> ajam uno no sabe lo q el tiene una pregunta se conectan en paralelo las salidas?


Eso también es riesgoso, la impedancia de salida de un amplificador es muy baja algunas décimas de Ohm (no confundir con impedancia de carga) en caso de poner 2 amplificador en paralelo podría darse que no amplificaran exacto igual uno que el otro, entonces el de mayor salida vería al otro como un cortocircuito.



> 1 pregunta mas q estudiaste *fogonzalo*?


Supongo que ese soy yo.
Soy catador experto de cerveza y estudié varios años de ingeniería.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola "fogonzalo"   .

Supongo que habrá quedado claro el tema de poner amplificador como si fuesen lucecitas de navidad¡¡¡¡


Dense una vuelta por los foros, y vean lo que es corriente alterna, fase, intensidad y frecuencia, y tal vez puedan encontrar la respuesta al creador de este hilo.
Hacia tiempo que no entraba y me encuentro esto.... esto decae, habrá que empezar con proyectos como
"punto de luz simple" y "conmutacion con cruzamiento" de colegio.

Sin animo de ofender a nadie, faltaria mas.... Saludos.


----------

